# Appointment set for Monday



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Its time for my family and I to say our good-byes to our first ever family dog, Angus. He is a GSD husky mix, and he is 17 years old! His legs have been failing him a lot lately and its been time for a while but my mother was dead set that he would die peacefully at home, but that is not going to happen... Our appointment is booked for Monday afternoon to have him put to sleep. This dog was my best friend during childhood and always use to argue with my family that he was MY dog not my familys lol... He has been a joy and even with his little quarks (like barking at every little thing that moves) I will miss him a lot... I am happy that he will no longer be suffering and will finally be at peace...Maybe one day I will be reunited with him and Diesel on that rainbow bridge and all my other dogs too that I will have hopefully before I pass.

Here is a picture taken about 4 years ago of him and I. 

R.I.P Angus


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's the hardest decision we have to make, but obviously Angus is well loved and you're doing what's best for him. I know you'll miss him desperately. Enjoy your weekend with him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What a lovely photo, you are both so photogenic!

What great care and love he must get to live for 17 yrs. Even though this is what is best for him, it still must be very difficult. Hope you and your family can enjoy a few more special moments with your best friend.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Now diesel will have someone to pal around with. It is very sad to let them go for sure. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So glad he has had such a good long life. I know Monday will be hard and hope that it is a gentle passing for him.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks all.. he was very loved and taken care of, i know its rare for a dog esp a large breed to get to 17.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have nothing to add, except to say that I know how difficult this decision is. Angus was LOVED and because you love him so, you can let him go peacefully.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad he had a long good life with your family and I hope the passing is peaceful and you enjoy the good memories he'll leave behind :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This is a hard decision but the only one that can give any family dog the peace they deserve. My thoughts are w/ youand your family. Take care. I believe the moment they get to the other side they realize they are young again and they can run,jump and watch their family. I loved your picture and Angus looks like the wonderful loyal companion you described.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a great picture of you and your boy, and im sorry he will be leaving you. 17 years is incredible for a large dog, im sure he is really suffering now and your family has made the right decision to put him down, big hugs to you


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Such a hard decision, peace to you Angus and family.


----------



## sony kkc (Feb 18, 2013)

*very sad*

my gsd is only 5 months old and i cry when I envision this personally coz i can feel the pain. But God bless these lovely and loyal companions who will stay in our hearts and memories forever


----------



## Alex's Human Mom (Apr 3, 2013)

My thoughts will be with you on Monday, so sorry. You were more fortunate than most to have had him so long, but I know that must not bring you any comfort now. I've loved and lost these beautiful dogs many times over the decades I've owned them and have been where you are. Although it is was a difficult decision to make, I felt that my GSD's peace was more important than my not wanting to let go. Prayers of peace to you - R


----------

